# Bored With My DS



## Norman3000 (Apr 20, 2008)

good day to everyone!

I have been DS owner for almost to years now, i have to say i enjoyed it alot, but now i jst don't know wht to do with anymore!

I finished games with Major names:

EBA
Ace Attorney Series
Marios
MPH
COD4
Final fantasies
Bleach

and others, i also played some of the games in the essntials list, i also downloaded many homebrew apps, but now i find my ds uninteresting anymore, though i'm still waiting for FF4

Anybody else feel the same for his/her DS? For those who are not yet bored what do you recommend? I have a DSTT and a 5GB Memory Card, thanks for suggestions


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 20, 2008)

xcuse me i mean i dont find my ds intresting anymore lol


----------



## JPH (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I too got bored of my Nintendo DS for awhile too.
There really wasn't interesting for a while, just a big gap full of boring, shovelware games.
Basically, _all_ I played was Tetris DS and Mario Kart DS (the games that _never_ get old!).

But, this last week has spouted some pretty nice games. 
The World Ends With You is an awesome urban-style fighting-game.
And I can't Rondo of Swords doesn't look bad.

Try those out, and if you're disappointed - there is always your GBA!


----------



## Talaria (Apr 20, 2008)

I kinda hear ya there. Yesterday I opted for a PSP not entirely pleased with it yet but hopefully when I get the CFW installed


----------



## TaMs (Apr 20, 2008)

Kinda got bored to ds. I got used one for really cheap and eventually sold it and got much profit. It was really interesting piece of technology, but then again it's more of kids portable imo. Actually i don't really even care about portable gaming. :|


----------



## pilio (Apr 20, 2008)

you should be lucky becuase i got my ds stolen with my r4


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 20, 2008)

Get "The World Ends With You"... you'll fall in love with your DS agian!


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 20, 2008)

play through Kirby Canvas Curse / Magical Paintbrush. Definatly best game using wii capabilities.
Also play through both Megaman ZX and ZX Advent. Looks like you've missed the Castlevanias too. Play them too!


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 20, 2008)

Kirby has Wii capabilities??  How, and what?


----------



## 4ppleseed (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep. Have given my DS to my girlfriend. She loves it as it's all new to her and is playing stuff like Prof Layton. Personally I just got bored of the games as they we all too limited in scope and repetitive by nature.

My PSP has become my main handheld machine and I have sets of retro SNES and Genesis titles, N64 and some homebrew games running very smoothly right next to things like God Of War, Patapon etc.

Once again I think Nintendo have sold themselves short on their system.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 20, 2008)

get a psp and you will never be bored again, the psp has less shovelware ratio, so you will get more quality titles also with CFW you can do much more homebrew stuff than you can with a DS.

still keep your DS for the quality games that come on the DS (not often enough imo)


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was getting bored with my DS, until I got the R4 that is.


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm bored with it too. I only play GBC emulators and my EZ-Flash 3-in-1 GBA games (I love GBA games waaaaaaaaaaay more than DS games). Just get a PSP. Better games and better emulation.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

shouldn't this be in the NDS Sub-Forum?


----------



## 4ppleseed (Apr 20, 2008)

Zikes, there really seems to be a massive exodus from DS to PSP at the moment. I thought it was just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think theres one or two killer games coming for the DS but it's just too inconsistent.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 20, 2008)

My first recommendation, stop playing games you can only play once.

No matter how great the game is, if it's just a story you play out and then it's over, yeah sure it can get boring.

Maybe try playing Advance Wars against another person. Getting your ass handed to you on a platter till you get good enough to do it back might actually make it interesting again.

The assumes you play all your games solo.

I usually only play games you can play till hell freezes over and still not be "finished". I rarely get into games that have a finite duration.

If you've gotten bored of the DS that easily, the PSP won't help you. You'll get bored of it too. Just for different reasons.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 20, 2008)

There's always a time gap where the DS becomes boring, just like any other console. Get something like Brain Age. I played it a few times in the past, but not so much. I think I'm gonna go get it again because it'll just kill time and it wasn't so bad. Makes you think, which is good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a lot of good games that are going to come out. Metal Slug, FFT, Disgaea.. etc.

For the games that are out at the moment, I'd recommend:

Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword (one of the few games that I actually finished because I liked it a lot)
World Ends With You (I killed my DS, so I haven't tried it yet. People say its good though)


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 20, 2008)

If you're bored the simple answer is you're either just not looking hard enough, or you suffer from game pirates syndrome.

If it's the latter you've flashed so much shit on and off your card it has become like a drug so you're never satisfied, get bored, and flash new shit on there at a faster pace until a point nothing is interesting anymore.  I had a light touch of that back in the mid90s with the oldwarez scene on efnet, and to a degree again int he 90s just when NES/GB stuff was exploding as like Pokemon I had to catch 'em all...then play them for like 5sec and move on...it sucked.

I see you said you tried a lot of major stuff.  While #2 and 3 fairly sucked in releases, the original Tony Hawk on the DS is a damn fine game and rewards you every step of the way as you build your own personalized asskicker skate park.  Perhaps try that one?


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 21, 2008)

I Dont know how to quote but here are some of my thoughts

Panzer- You maybe ryt,i play alone and i play games games that i can
only play once.
I also play those Advance Wars and multiplyer games
But the problem is i have no one else to play with here in my place, im the only one that has  ds here.

Elrinth- I forgot to mention those games, i already finished them before

The World Ends With you Repliers- ??? this game is nt out yet here but i will definitely try this when its released here at ph

PSP- hm, i will definitely try to buy one, tnx


----------



## Diablo1123 (Apr 21, 2008)

Learn programming and develop homebrew for it


----------



## Endogene (Apr 21, 2008)

harvest moon, it's the game you'll never finish playing. Go for the GBA title (friends of mineral town) instead of the harvest moon on ds


----------



## stormwolf18 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sell your Ds, seriously, it wont get any better, all the good games are behind at this time.

'nuff said.


----------



## Austinz (Apr 21, 2008)

FF4 is all im anticipating


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 21, 2008)

I was very bored with my DS, till TWEWY came out. I love my DS now, but it's hard to imagine something as unique as TWEWY coming to DS again. I'm buying a PSP sooner or later.


----------



## lookout (Apr 21, 2008)

We all getting old.... time to move on lady....


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2008)

use my PSP for PSP games and emulators
NES, GBC\GB\GBA, SNES, GEN, PS1

the emulators on the DS side are a complete joke compared the PSP vers which most have been out for years
same goes for video and music and web browsing and pictures

though the DS games are the reason I got it for and PSP does everything else


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 22, 2008)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> If you're bored the simple answer is you're either just not looking hard enough, or you suffer from game pirates syndrome.
> 
> yeah, that's why i limit myself to a 2gb micro SD so i can only play certain amount of games at once.
> 
> ...



yep indeed, i like the fact that i can use the web browser on the psp without having to buy extra parts.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't had enough time to play out the titles I'm interested in yet, but I have noticed that the DS has a lot less to offer that catches my interest than the GBA did. If you haven't already been through it and want to expand your DS's lifespan take a look at the GBA catalogue, there's a lot of fantastic titles in there. Have a dig around in your local store's preowned bin, they're normally quite reasonably priced due to their age.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 22, 2008)

4ppleseed said:
			
		

> Zikes, there really seems to be a massive exodus from DS to PSP at the moment. I thought it was just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im not saying the DS Sucks, i just like FPS handheld games, and the ds has what only 2 or 3? I like more MATURE games, not saying the DS is for kids but i see alot (as in what 6~7 yrs old) around the supermarket playing there DS's and kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 22, 2008)

I own the DS (original model) + M3 Perfect, and a CFW PSP Slim.  While I've owned the DS longer and therefore have more playtime on it...the PSP feels different than the DS since it honestly tries to bring console gaming to a handheld.  This is evident with the PS1/PS2 titles ported to the system, which is a fine thing in itself.  

There are really only a few DS games that really really pull off the touch-screen aspects very well, though I know I haven't played too many of them.  Meteos remains one of my top favorites (and I even own the cartridge!) simply for its good use of the screen, and there are a few keeper titles.  I think I ruined DS gaming for myself in general because I'd get so many games at once and I wouldn't really give the games a decent chance.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 23, 2008)

Got to give Fira the agreeance nod there for sure on the 'amount' of cool shit that GBA had vs the DS.  The DS is catching up and GBA did last 7 years in the states(6 really with effort behind it) so there is time yet.

I'm re-surging my interest in GBA stuff lately as I decided to peg down a GB Micro, dust off the dozen games I had left and then pick a handful up I stupidly ditched, but moreso grabbed up some unknown gems (Car Battler Joe for one) or stuff I just stupidly skipped and I'm really getting into it.  The GBA not the DS or the Wii have got my attention now for weeks when I've wanted to do something not on the PC (Guild Wars mainly.)

I do have Tony Hawk American Skateland DS coming though which I can't wait.  I had it when it came out as I got it for this stupid cheap price and as I ran into a bad time I couldn't play it more than a few hours I sold it when I wouldn't take a loss.  Found a new copy on ebay for $12 w/ship so I intend to give it a work-up now as I have time.  IN trade off I am ignoring Okami for now as some buzz I didn't like around the buttkissing scores, and Mario Kart I can wait as it hasn't been a life or death thing since the N64/GBA for me as they've gotten perpetually crappier per release since the N64.


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 23, 2008)

I know what your saying.  The DS releases haven't been so hot lately.  My friend went to PSP for a bit.  

My interest in DS is slowly fading as well.  There are still some follow-up games I really want to play (Layton and Apollo Justice sequels!).


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmmm.. i think i might be the only one whose not bored with my DS. i personally find that i dont have enough time to play mine. Odd. i love my DS cause i can play it anywhere( Lol at SavageWaffle) and anytime when i have time. but recently i dont have that anytime any more. 

But i like the look of patapon for the PSP.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 25, 2008)

I went from DS to PSP.  DS got boring, so went to PSP.  Games are more exciting.


----------

